# The latest finished quilt



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

This was the quilt I, as vice president, got to orchestrate for our out-going president. She is a big, big tea drinker so coming up with this idea was really easy!

The words 'sugar' and 'creamer' and 'Teatime for Julie' are hand embroidered by a member. I had an extra block and used that for the label embroidering her name, guild and dates.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really pretty and special. I know she'll have to treasure it always.

Angie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, that's great. I love the teapot.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

THAT IS REALLY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Mrs.Logan (Jun 16, 2008)

wow, love it...wish I had the persistence to stick with a quilt project

Mrs.Logan


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

That is fantastic! Very well done and thoughtful


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

So pretty!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow that is lovely -- cute idea and nicely done! I really like the offset larger teapot square, it really draws the eye. The fabrics are great too


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute, i love teapots, what a neat pattern!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

What a wonderful present, I am sure she will treasure it.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That is just beautiful! You did a great job.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift she will always enjoy. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow that is beautiful you did a wonderful job on it ..


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

How cute and cozy! I love it.


----------

